# how to recover deleted browser history



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

I am on the search to recover deleted browsing history from google chrome, microsof Edge Web browser & mozila. All help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Recuva can recover deleted internet history.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This might help: 3 Ways to Recover Deleted History in Windows - wikiHow


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

I have downloaded recuva and followed the instructions. I put it to recover all files in c. It recovered a bunch of files but I can not distinguish which files belong to browsing history and or how to open all different files found

As per the 1st method ipconfig/displaydns it does not show all history. It only shows some browsing but not all .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Index.dat are where the browsing history is.


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

I was able to open the index.dat file using index dat viewer 4.
The file was found in C:\windows\pchealth\helpCtr\OFFlineCache.
No need to use recuva or any other tool.
However, I have to say, index.dat has incorrect displayed history, it shows some history but nothing of my newest search.
Some other help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

to open index.dat I used index.dat Viewer


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

"to open index.dat http://www.pointstone.com/products/index.dat-Viewer/"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

First show hidden folders. Then see what you have.


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

It did not find anything new, the same file found in: C:\windows\pchealth\helpCtr\OFFlineCache.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How about something like %systemdir%\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\History\history.ie11 for Internet Explorer. It is possible if you restarted your computer after deleting the files, recovering will be much more difficult or impossible without a paid service.


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

I did as you said and yes it found other history folders and files but none related to the browsing history. Still no luck . . . Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For Chrome, try this; In a command prompt, type ipconfig /displaydns.


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

ipconfig /displaydns does not show correct information. It display sites I have never been - which might be true because some programs may have used them without me knowing it. However it did not display some sites I am sure were visited.


----------



## rmainfostar (Jun 7, 2010)

what program can I buy to recover deleted browser history? i have tried the above suggestions methods but do not seem to work for my purpose.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm afraid you'd have to pay a retrieval service and it's costly.


----------

